# Square baler questions?



## walker (Dec 8, 2009)

I am needing information on a few square balers. What are the differences in speed of baling between a John Deere 24t, Ford 532, and New Holland 273? Also, what is the difference in speed of a New Holland 273 versus 269? And last were the Ford Balers reliable?


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

The JD 24T is from the mid and late 60's. Not a bad baler if it is in good condition. If it has been left outside to rust, they make pretty good scrape iron. The parts it takes to bring the plunger chamber back are extremely expensive, and usually the under lying metal of the baler has problems that make it not worth fixing. In the 24T the plunger had steal blocks that rode on steal rails. The blocks were softer than the rails and were ment to wear down. If you can move up to a 224T which is rare, or better yet a 336, the design is much better. On these the weight of the plunger is held on roller bearings on metal guides. Much easier to maintain and will last lots longer. Knotters are interchangeabel between those three balers. I do not know much about the ford or NH, maybe some one else can fill the info in on them. What I have seen is that the 273's tend to be in much better shape than the 24T's I see in this area, and what I saw in the plunger area they are easier and cheaper to maintain.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I used Ford Balers years ago and wouldn't have one if you gave it to me. Mine are used for fish habitat. The knotters were the biggest pain.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

273 is just slightly newer and higher capacity than the 269, but not a whole lot. I have run both and still run a 273. It does a great job if you maintain it. Maintenance is inexpensive for the normal wear and tear things. I would definitely reccomend it as a dependable used machine.


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a 273 that my Dad bought back in the early 70's. It has been used a LOT. As long as they are kept up & stored in the dry, they can last a long, long time. Parts are still readily available. Best thing I ever did was buy a new manual that wasn't falling apart & a NH knotter service manual. Once I figured how to set it to the specs, I didn't have a whole lot of problems. New balers still run the same knotters!

As for the models you mention, I would have to say either the JD or NH would be the best options, just based on parts availability. None will be high capacity, but all can be good, reliable machines if they have been reasonably maintained.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I had a 273. good reliable baler. would not have a 269 or a jd any model.The 273 would plod along at a nice steady pace for one guy on wagon. I always kew the instant the hay got tough . The knotters would start to miss. We used to easily hit 1200-1300 bales aday back then hand stacking.


----------

